# The Great Lanyard Giveaway (Now closed)



## zodac

Yay!


----------



## Pir

Filled in the form







yeeey for free lanyards!


----------



## shadow19935

ib4every1else

EDIT: not


----------



## Blostorm

In! I so want one!


----------



## Sanders54

Signed TBQH.


----------



## jetpuck73

Thanks


----------



## Regel

Yay!







Saw this on facebook and immediately went to check


----------



## Sozin

Funny, just got my appliques today and now entered to get one of these. I love OCN.


----------



## Drogue

Sweet! Thanks OCN!


----------



## lob3s

Wewt!

<3 OCN


----------



## Alatar

filled


----------



## EVILNOK

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## Swifterzor

Sweet, thanks


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Geglamash

I've been wanting one of these bad boys forever.
First appliques, now these!


----------



## lastmemory

Thank you!


----------



## mbudden

I think I did it right... Thanks


----------



## IcedEarth

Done!


----------



## candy_van

Submitted and awesome usage of "cool beans"









Thanks


----------



## zhylun

Ocn <3


----------



## X3NIA

Just submitted
Niceee


----------



## manifest3r

Donez. I didn't know about the applique contest


----------



## darchrow

Neato.


----------



## ninjaburrito

In! But what format does the address have to be in?


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regel* 
Yay!







Saw this on facebook and immediately went to check

This, hope I get one


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito* 
In! But what format does the address have to be in?

lulz.
like how you learned in 3rd grade?

XXXXXX XXXXXXX - Name
123 Blah Blah Rd - Address
Woopdy Do, NY 12345 USA - City/State/ZIP/Country


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
lulz.
like how you learned in 3rd grade?

XXXXXX XXXXXXX - Name
123 Blah Blah Rd - Address
Woopdy Do, NY 12345 USA - City/State/ZIP/Country

I put it in like this

Country
City (no need for state in Denmark) - zip code
Name


----------



## Shadablade

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## IcyPimpHand

YAY! Thanks OCN


----------



## 8ight

OOH! I want a lanyard! AAAAaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurboHertz

Coolbeans bro!


----------



## Lelin

Nice! Hope to get one


----------



## Eagle1337

If i can be in. i'm in.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
I put it in like this

Country
City (no need for state in Denmark) - zip code
Name

Well, I don't know how addresses work outside the United States. And he was from the United States.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## Greensystemsgo

in please!


----------



## skatpex99

Sweet, thanks OCN!!


----------



## DarkFox

Thanks a bunch! Much appreciated


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

entered


----------



## NFL

Count me in!


----------



## ninjaburrito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
lulz.
like how you learned in 3rd grade?

XXXXXX XXXXXXX - Name
123 Blah Blah Rd - Address
Woopdy Do, NY 12345 USA - City/State/ZIP/Country

sorry but I'm only in 2nd grade


----------



## Conspiracy

Sweeeet!


----------



## YourBleakFuture

Awesome! Filled it out


----------



## Hellfighter

Way cool!


----------



## wtomlinson

awesome! can't wait


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Super cool story bro!
Snatched!








Thanks, OCN Staff!


----------



## eseb1

Cool, thanks!


----------



## zomgiwin

awesome! hope i made it in







i need a lanyard for my keys, i have nothing on them


----------



## D0U8L3M

Soo in loved my applique thanks for this guys =D


----------



## B-Con

In. Thanks again!


----------



## FEAR.

In, i've always wanted one of these


----------



## Barry

I'm in


----------



## Jehutiy

In! Thank You So Much!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

in


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks Chipp. Got my applique yesterday and now hoping for a lanyard.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## ohzer0

sweet im in for this.


----------



## Richenbals

Got the Applique two days ago and they are perfect. I love this community!


----------



## payton12345x2

in please...thankss!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Got my name in.

Got the applique on my laptop yesterday, and now this. I will wear it proud


----------



## kcuestag

Signed in


----------



## hexxik

signed in


----------



## metroidfreak

In thanks!


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in! My life would be in shambles if my keys weren't attached to a Lanyard.


----------



## Revained Mortal

in. Thanks!


----------



## morbid_bean

awesome! IN

Thanks


----------



## vonVanir




----------



## Chef Bobert

Yay im in!


----------



## blackbalt89

I'm in!

This is awesome. i love OCN even more now.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Sent mine in!







Thanks!!


----------



## ydna666

Great







Sent mine in


----------



## dannyyboii

This is cool


----------



## GBob314

Sweet, thank you for this!


----------



## RevZ

:O Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Submitted


----------



## nagle3092

OMG YES! Submitted and THANKS!!!!


----------



## pistons50

This is cool. I just filled out my form. Are people still getting them?


----------



## ColdRush

In, awesome. Now I can replace my old one that is fading.


----------



## arioscrimson

I'm in, time to replace that makeshift one that is being held together with a paperclip.


----------



## voodoo71

Got my info in. Thanks for the give away OCN


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Cool beans are better than net beans









THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x10^C


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Thanks so much.


----------



## pistons50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
In, awesome. Now I can replace my old one that is fading.

I am with you their.







I hope we can still get them


----------



## mimart7

I'm in. Many thanks.


----------



## Projectil3

Filled out the app, that's sa-weet!


----------



## beers

Filled.

Thanks!


----------



## wcdolphin

in.


----------



## $ilent

i put my name on the sheet but how do we know if we got one or not?


----------



## cordawg92

Awesome! I filled out the form. I hope I get one


----------



## yomama9388

This is awesome, thanks OCN


----------



## Yumyums

submitted









thanks for the giveaways OCN


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Another great give-a-way from OCN!

info submitted.


----------



## s0nniez

Very cool, hope i get one


----------



## AutoItKing

Oh I am so in on this one!!


----------



## ZainyAntics

Applied


----------



## godofdeath

yay tahnks ocn


----------



## $ilent

can we have some input from admins as to how we know if we are going to be recieving a lanyard or not? Also that would help if OCN have run out so that people arent signing up to no gain.


----------



## Chilly

Just filled one out, woot!


----------



## Spade616

very cool ocn. had to resubmit, forgot to put name /facepalm lulz


----------



## HobieCat

In

Thanks OCN


----------



## videoman5

Methinks I might have come upon this too late.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Methinks I might have come upon this too late.

Not really.
It just happened 4 hours ago.


----------



## [Adz]

Awesome, thanks OCN.
I had to resubmit as well, accidentally hit tab+enter in the midst of my excitement and because I saw this on my phone and rushed to turn my computer on so fast I didn't bother to switch my room light on.

Edit: small request - if possible, could I get the carabiner type?


----------



## LiLChris

I thought this was the applique giveaway, I read to fast.








Glad I came back to this section for another reason and re-read this.

Thanks OCN!








Hopefully I wasn't too late.


----------



## soundx98

Could really use an OCN Lanyard when I'm out pimpin' at the Clubs


----------



## ericld

Just got my applique in the mail yesterday, so cool, thanks.


----------



## xd_1771

Caught this at the right moment







Thanks Chipp!


----------



## alexanat

Just filled out the form!


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Not really.
It just happened 4 hours ago.

There's 103 posts preceding mine.

Assume that less than 66% of the submitted addressees also posted in the thread. That takes the sum of the Lanyards.

Oh well, I do, I think, have a folding Lanyard coming my way!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Just got my applique in the mail yesterday, so cool, thanks.

Good to know, I was wondering what happen to them.

My headphones and applique on monday.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Just got my applique in the mail yesterday, so cool, thanks.

how long ago did you submit your request?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
how long ago did you submit your request?

They were all shipped at the same time, so it probably doesn't matter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
There's 103 posts preceding mine.

Assume that less than 66% of the submitted addressees also posted in the thread. That takes the sum of the Lanyards.

Oh well, I do, I think, have a folding Lanyard coming my way!

I decided to compare, and looked at the last day for the applique.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10762262

99th post is when it finished and there was 300+ submissions, yea good luck to us both.


----------



## jemping

Thanks.


----------



## hli53194

Thanks a lot! Have we reached the 150 limit yet?


----------



## $ilent

im getting confused, there was another thread and i even had pictures of the lanyards, they were red with ocn and the flame on, wonder what happened to that thread


----------



## e_dogg

I'd love one for work! Thanks!


----------



## PeaYce

Yay for stuff!


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
im getting confused, there was another thread and i even had pictures of the lanyards, they were red with ocn and the flame on, wonder what happened to that thread

Are you thinking of the [email protected] lanyard giveaway?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
im getting confused, there was another thread and i even had pictures of the lanyards, they were red with ocn and the flame on, wonder what happened to that thread

The red lanyard is from the [email protected] giveaway for the folders.
That was for the team reaching rank 5.









This is just a OCN giveaway, there was also a OCN applique giveaway which members are now getting them.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's OCN, we have giveaways to celebrate Giveaways







What more do you need to know?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Hopefully I'm not too late! In!


----------



## OverSightX

In? If im not late already


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
we have giveaways to celebrate Giveaways

Can we celebrate that too?


----------



## Zeva

omg In hope i m not too late!


----------



## Rawk

Sweet thanks ocn


----------



## Hydraulic

in


----------



## jayarr916

Nice giveaway







I hope I get one thanks OCN


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n1helix* 
Are you thinking of the [email protected] lanyard giveaway?

yeah, Zod just told me same







You know what happeend with that one?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Can we celebrate that too?









Our next celebration will be to celebrate this one, and hand out free Gigglehurtz to everyone.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Our next celebration will be to celebrate this one, and hand out free Gigglehurtz to everyone.

All your gigglehurtz are belong to us


----------



## terence52

just filled it up







. just as i woke up. lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
just filled it up







. just as i woke up. lol

I hope your not referring to your other half?


----------



## srsparky32

thanks


----------



## lilraver018

Hope i get one







, i want to sport my overclock obsession.


----------



## H969

Add me please


----------



## muels7

Hope I get one. 150 haven't posted in the thread yet, but that doesn't mean they didn't apply


----------



## frigginacky

Awesome!


----------



## Ninjastryk

Sweet, got my appliques yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Our next celebration will be to celebrate this one, and hand out free Gigglehurtz to everyone.

Hmm not sure if I want...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Add me please


----------



## N_Scorpion

Anyone who puts "Cool Beans" in the confirmation field is awesome in my book. Thanks!


----------



## metallicamaster3

everyone seems to be getting theirs... hopefully I'll get mine soon







.


----------



## Razultull

yay! thank you!


----------



## BNT

Forgot to put "United states" in the fourth line, hopefully that won't affect my chances. Thanks for the giveaway guys


----------



## Higgins

Put my entry in. I forgot i entered in the first applique giveaway until the envelope showed up at my house. Was cool randomly getting mail from OCN.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
I hope your not referring to your other half?

whats my other half?























. too young to have one


----------



## cookies4breakfast

In and Applied! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CurlyBrackets

Always wanted one


----------



## IntelLover

Post 150? Hope I made it....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
whats my other half?









The wife, the missus, old lady doris etc


----------



## matchboss

in, Thanks guys


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


The wife, the missus, old lady doris etc


i was kidding with ya.. they aint around. LOL!


----------



## Chipp

To all concerned that you might not have made it - I have updated the first post.







Essentially, everyone who enters gets a lanyard, but after the first 150 it will be a longer wait since we'll need to restock.


----------



## Yunus

im in!

AW MAN!







(( How long is the wait?


----------



## rsfkevski

Im in


----------



## Yunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
To all concerned that you might not have made it - I have updated the first post.







Essentially, everyone who enters gets a lanyard, but after the first 150 it will be a longer wait since we'll need to restock.

I've just checked, and their are several people who have posted, 8, and 6 times. So therefore, can the few after the 150 receive lanyards?


----------



## rsfkevski

You MUST fill out the form, otherwise you don't get squat


----------



## Randallrocks

Thank you so much.


----------



## Yunus

@rsfkeski
Thank You
Just did, I hope I made the 150. Good luck


----------



## Draggin

Filled it out.

Thanks.


----------



## amder

Im in also hope I made the 150.


----------



## shiarua

In & filled out


----------



## tantrick

Im new here waht a great way to welcome me lol


----------



## teajayyy

Just got my sticker in the mail now i can add to my free collection


----------



## GanjaSMK

Wow I don't know what happened here. I remember filling out the information on the first page and posting here - but my post isn't here (can't find it on any of the pages).









Hopefully I have one coming..









At the time there were only like 3 pages (approximately 90 posts) for me..


----------



## Chipp

This giveaway is not based on posts!







All you need to do is fill out the form. Commenting here is entirely optional.


----------



## Dennisjr13

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


This giveaway is not based on posts!







All you need to do is fill out the form. Commenting here is entirely optional.


Oh sweetness then!









Hopefully it'll be here within the next few weeks.


----------



## ezikiel12




----------



## BenRK

Filled out. I don't expect to be part of the first 150, but I still look forward to getting one sometime.


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
This giveaway is not based on posts!







All you need to do is fill out the form. Commenting here is entirely optional.

Thanks Chipp

I hope i still get my sticker. I typed thank you on the submit form down below my address i hope that didn't mess it up.

Thanks again for this great gift!


----------



## j0n3z3y

MIssed 150, but thanks. Filled it out anyway


----------



## whitesedan

I am positive im not within the first 150 but its worth a shot.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Woot!


----------



## xHassassin

Explosion of posts.

In my mouth.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow this is great, Thanks and I look forward to get this lanyard and my [email protected] lanyard too (hopefully that one shows up soon enough)


----------



## HSG502

This forum is just so awesome ^_^


----------



## SEN_ONE

In it, to win it. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Bikkit

Woot, entered! I'm still waiting for my stickers, though. Has anyone else received theirs?


----------



## KOBALT

Really?! This is awesome! THX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beers

My co-workers already know I burn my time on this site when nothing's going on.

This will let them know the addiction has kicked into the next level


----------



## Tekgun

Wow another great giveaway, you guys are great


----------



## InF3Rnus

lanyard tiem nao







, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 1greeny1

haha sweet, thanks CHIPP and OCN


----------



## chuckycheeze

submitted... thx guys!!


----------



## *the_beast*

In! Thanks guys!!


----------



## h33b

Thanks Chipp!


----------



## ascaii

You guys work hard making us happy, and obviously it's working! Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


Woot, entered! I'm still waiting for my stickers, though. Has anyone else received theirs?


Yes. A lot of people (including me) received ours last Friday or Saturday. You should check the Applique Thread for the latest updates on that.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah unfortunately for me, I missed the free Applique giveaway by a day (well less than a day but still late) so no applique for me =(*** Maybe I will see it next year or whenever you guys do it again so I can put one on my rig and one on my car to let everyone know that I am a Overclocker =D


----------



## metro

I love free things! Now I can replace my worn out university lanyard, thanks!


----------



## Revained Mortal

i hope i get something. thanks again. i just got my appliques today, so I thank you for those awesome stickers.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Nice can aways use a lanyard


----------



## nist7

woot!

Damn, missed the applique giveaway. Oh well, I'm going to buy some stickers for my car anyway soon.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Submitted, and thanks OCN


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah unfortunately for me, I missed the free Applique giveaway by a day (well less than a day but still late) so no applique for me =(*** Maybe I will see it next year or whenever you guys do it again so I can put one on my rig and one on my car to let everyone know that I am a Overclocker =D


Signed up. The one I had purchased from the store, my wife lost the day after I got it in the mail. I was pissed.

@lawrencendlw I have a few internel applique's I can send you. I dont have a window on my case, so a little hard for me to put them on.
Just hit me up over PM.


----------



## wazz

sweet.. can always use a lanyard


----------



## [Adz]

Just a quick question: When will the first batch be dispatched?


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Just a quick question: When will the first batch be dispatched?

I would like to know as well.


----------



## Boi 1da

Hope i get one!!!!!


----------



## musashin

Submitted! Excited


----------



## Mikejohn

Loving this


----------



## zombo

And me too







thanks!! will be cool to have a shiny lanyard to go with my new build haha


----------



## KG363

Submitted!


----------



## kow_ciller

I'm in for one


----------



## jebus101

jejejeje


----------



## manumanok

Coolio







I know im kinda late. So im sure im gonna have to wait a while


----------



## smash_mouth01

I hope I get one.


----------



## YangerD

Submitted as well. Hopefully I will get one


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Would love a lanyard! Good stuff!


----------



## jgarcia

HOpe in not too late...Im in


----------



## Willanhanyard

I love how it says cool beans once you enter!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard* 
I love how it says cool beans once you enter!









+1 on that one lol


----------



## EpicPie

I believe I entered this, but I don't think I left a comment saying thanks.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

cool. im in


----------



## snoball

In in in in


----------



## RonB94GT

In


----------



## Blueduck3285

in


----------



## gildadan

sweet a lanyard love it!!!


----------



## Lawcheehung

Received the appliques already, can't wait for the lanyard!


----------



## Tweak17emon

i wouldnt mind a lanyard


----------



## Jo0

Just entered. OCN you make me very happy


----------



## airplaneman

Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Flux

All filled out, cheers OCN.


----------



## masustic

Sweet. Thanks


----------



## Danny_B

Woot thanks! Filled the form out.


----------



## navit

Form filled out, thanks!!


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Form Filled!


----------



## ZHoob2004

just a heads up - I messed up my first entry to the form (hit tab in stead of enter) so now there are 2 entries with my name, but only one has the entire address.


----------



## runeazn

i entred twice accidently.

first one entered itself autmatically since i want to jump a rule down instead it sumbitted my form


----------



## DragonLotus

I'm not sure if I already signed up. Is there anyway to check?
-DL


----------



## tiramoko

thank YOU OCN. i will use this for my car keys


----------



## Yunus

Omg, I accidently entered twice, I forgot I had already entered! SORRY


----------



## OrphaGn

Cool! Thanks OCN!


----------



## Theory

cool!


----------



## twich12

so in! my current lanyard has poly on it


----------



## galaxie83

awesome. I need one of these. I am very much indeed entering.


----------



## thiru

Nice!


----------



## Peiler

Filled! Hope to get it soon!


----------



## Chipp

Good morning everyone! You've got until midnight tonight to enter if you have not done so already! The form will close at 11:59pm EST.


----------



## River York

Thanks.


----------



## Epona

GOOD. I didn't miss this like I did the Applique giveaway.


----------



## Kirgan

Form filled.

Thanks OCN


----------



## kalluka

Signed


----------



## Chairman

Entered!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

In for a free lanyard..


----------



## Aaroman

wow can't believe I almost missed this


----------



## D0U8L3M

t minus 40min till close XD


----------



## Dilyn

16 minutes


----------



## Randallrocks

10 minutes


----------



## 6speed

just got mine in


----------



## Chipp

All closed up


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


All closed up










So how many entries?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


So how many entries?










I have not checked for duplicates or incomplete entries yet, but it looks like we could have nearly 500!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Even if I don't get one I would love to thank Admin for the opportunity to own one of these great lanyards.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah thank you guys... OCN and OCN Admin Rocks... Commence the Hammerschlagen (go google it, it is by far the best drinking game ever invented.... and it's German







)


----------



## Yunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I have not checked for duplicates or incomplete entries yet, but it looks like we could have nearly 500!









Ye I accidently sent two, sorrry about that.


----------



## Mikejohn

I accidentally sent 2 as well


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunus*


Ye I accidently sent two, sorrry about that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikejohn*


I accidentally sent 2 as well


Hence why we do these in a spreadsheet.







Easy data manipulation!


----------



## Yunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hence why we do these in a spreadsheet.







Easy data manipulation!

I'm sorta new to OCN Lanyard Giveaways, to clear things up I would appreciate it if you could answer a few questions.

a) How do we know if we qualify for the top 150.
b) If we don't make it to the top 150, do we get ours still but just later?

Thank You

Cheers , Yunus~


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yunus* 
I'm sorta new to OCN Lanyard Giveaways, to clear things up I would appreciate it if you could answer a few questions.

a) How do we know if we qualify for the top 150.
b) If we don't make it to the top 150, do we get ours still but just later?

Thank You

Cheers , Yunus~

a) No idea on that

b) Here is a direct quote from the very first post. "We have 150 total to give away in the first round - after the first 150, you'll still get a lanyard, but it will take a few weeks longer to ship while we wait on a resupply."


----------



## Yunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
a) No idea on that

b) Here is a direct quote from the very first post. "We have 150 total to give away in the first round - after the first 150, you'll still get a lanyard, but it will take a few weeks longer to ship while we wait on a resupply."

Ah thank you, but im curious about question a


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yunus* 
Ah thank you, but im curious about question a

Based on when you first posted in this thread I would say you have maybe a 1 in 10 chance of being one of the first 150.


----------



## .Sup

the link to the spreadsheet doesn't work


----------



## KoolGuy

I alwyas miss out on theset things.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


the link to the spreadsheet doesn't work


That's because the promotion is over.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Just a quick question: When will the first batch be dispatched?

Bump.


----------



## Chipp

Soon, hopefully - no real ETA unfortunately; I am having to clean up addresses a lot more than I thought I would. Almost 1/3 of entries failed to include a country or were otherwise not formatted correctly.







We made things very clear in the instructions, I thought. At any rate, this time I'll clean everything up again but in future giveaways, though I hate to do it, we'll just be cutting those who don't follow the instructions out of the list.


----------



## Dilyn

You should include a formatting website in the OP next time.
I know that I had to Google how to do it for the applique giveaway.
Some of us didn't happen to live during a time when mailing letters was the only thing we had


----------



## lawrencendlw

just bumb the ones that didn't fill it out correctly, to the second batch to ship and bump people up that listened =D... just tossing an idea out there to reward people who do listen and do things right









Oh and @ Dilyn... you young whippersnapper


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You should include a formatting website in the OP next time.

Or even just have multiple entries in the form for each line of the address, and make them all necessary.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you make people do everything in triplicate then 9 times out of 10, they'll just get it wrong all 3 times on the form lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Oh and @ Dilyn... you young whippersnapper











Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or even just have multiple entries in the form for each line of the address, and make them all necessary.









That would also be an excellent idea.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
just bumb the ones that didn't fill it out correctly, to the second batch to ship and bump people up that listened =D... just tossing an idea out there to reward people who do listen and do things right









That works for me. As far as I'm concerned it would be the best solution.

As for anyone not knowing the correct way to format their address, that is the USER'S responsibility to know how to do it, not OCN's. My 8 year old grandson knows how to do it so there is no excuse for anyone on these forums to not know how.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Amen. I don't know how people don't know how to format their address. I mean you obviously got it right to have the computer components sent to you lol. And for the US people it clearly said to put USA on there because you need to have it formatted as a global address. Oh well I guess you live and you learn. I don't see why Chipp should have to have more work because of it though.


----------



## Draggin

I put United States Of America on mine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
I put United States Of America on mine.

That is perfectly acceptable, just like you could put Indiana instead of IN.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wait so I wasn't supposed to put The United States of Lawrencendlw on mine?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Soon, hopefully - no real ETA unfortunately; I am having to clean up addresses a lot more than I thought I would. Almost 1/3 of entries failed to include a country or were otherwise not formatted correctly.







We made things very clear in the instructions, I thought. At any rate, this time I'll clean everything up again but in future giveaways, though I hate to do it, we'll just be cutting those who don't follow the instructions out of the list.









Aww, okay. Thanks again though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or even just have multiple entries in the form for each line of the address, and make them all necessary.


----------



## zodac

The Queen has spoken.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or even just have multiple entries in the form for each line of the address, and make them all necessary.









But would it output the information in a single, fully formatted ready to cut and paste address? If not, then it wouldn't give Chipp what he wants. I've never used Google Docs to know if it's possible or not.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
But would it output the information in a single, fully formatted ready to cut and paste address? If not, then it wouldn't give Chipp what he wants. I've never used Google Docs to know if it's possible or not.

If Google docs doesn't, it wouldn't be difficult to code it in php and have it inhouse rather than on Google.

If you want to do it "properly", you create a database with a field for each bit of info: username, name, address line 1.....post code/zip code. Then, just call each field for every row, format it and display. That way, you even get to quickly find duplicates: just run a search on the database for similar usernames.
Or the simple way - just collate every field from the form into one block of text and dump that out on the page, properly formatted.


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the problems with a database approach is the complexity it would require to cover different country requirements. In the US we would need to have a name, street address, city, state, zip code, and country file. NO other country would require that, That's why instead of a fancy form each user just needs to know how their address needs to be. They are getting a freebie so it should fall on the USER to correctly format their address. OCN shouldn't have to spend a lot of time and effort to accommodate users who are too lazy to post the required information in the correct format.

It would be different if the user's were PAYING for the items, but they aren't. It should NOT fall on OCN's shoulders to jump through hoops to accommodate the users who will NOT take the time to do it correctly. If a user doesn't want to conform to the stipulations to get a freebie they don't deserve to get it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Amen papasmurf lol. Get that frustration out lol. I bet that we are more bent out of shape about this than chipp is lol. He's probably just like ehh whatever and just does what he has to but I agree with you papasmurf that people are trying to get something free that they should at least take the time to make it easy on Chipp (and other OCN mods that do this work) and make sure that their info is correct before hitting submit so that all OCN needs to do is copy and paste the label.


----------



## Yunus

I was curious how long does it take for the first 150 to get their lanyards? Thanks~


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunus*


I was curious how long does it take for the first 150 to get their lanyards? Thanks~


I finished processing the list and passed it on to admin this morning. Should be within a couple weeks.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I finished processing the list and passed it on to admin this morning. Should be within a couple weeks.


Woot!


----------



## godofdeath

how do we know if we gonna get one?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


how do we know if we gonna get one?


If you followed the instructions found in the first post correctly you will be getting one. If you will be in the first batch that goes out or a later is anyones guess at this point. I wouldn't expect them to waste time posting that information. It's a freebie. Either you followed instructions and will get one or you didn't and might not.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know papasmurf, I can't help but laugh whenever I see your name/avatar. It's not a bad thing, In fact it reminds me of something from bootcamp so it's actually a funny good thing. PM me sometime and I will tell you the story lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That sounds a bit dangerous.


----------



## Markeh

Any idea when international orders will start shipping?

Those that are quick to spot ninja edits may notice I posted this in Applique by mistake.


----------



## Drogue

Got my lanyard today! Thanx OCN!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky stiff.


----------



## GBob314

Just checked the mail, it has arrived.


----------



## Dilyn

I should be getting mine sometime this week then. Sweet.


----------



## n1helix

Got mine today also. Looks so sweet.

OCN!!!


----------



## Geglamash

Mine came in today!








Awesome!!


----------



## morbid_bean

SWEET i got mine today... a White one...

Thanks alot OCN!


----------



## hexxik

thanks ocn







got my white one today!


----------



## [email protected]

Mine came today as well. Black version with the string loop for flash drives.










Just waiting on the [email protected] lanyard now.


----------



## Dilyn

My mum brought it up for me









How do you hook it to a flash drive... I've never owned a lanyard before.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









My mum brought it up for me









How do you hook it to a flash drive... I've never owned a lanyard before.









Hope this helps!







http://www.associatedcontent.com/vid...o_a_256mb.html


----------



## DragonLotus

Black with a carabiner. Awesome. Thanks OCN!


----------



## EVILNOK

Sweet, will be watching for the mail man tomorrow!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*


Hope this helps!







http://www.associatedcontent.com/vid...o_a_256mb.html


Yupp I had just gotten that right when you posted.

I feel silly


----------



## FauxFox

I hope I get a white one









I love my black lanyard so much, been using it for almost a year now. Holds my keys like a charm. (Keyring around the loop + Caribiner for whaaatever else)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bah... can't believe I missed this!

Could've used it too


















I think I'll buy one soon.


----------



## Sainesk

got it today, i'll never take it off









thanks, I wish other forums were this awesome


----------



## Randallrocks

Didn't get one... guessing I wasn't one of the first 150.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randallrocks*


Didn't get one... guessing I wasn't one of the first 150.


I was like #12 or 13. Hope my mail is just slow.


----------



## Epona

Bah, I won't get mine for a while... I want one for my keys. D:


----------



## FEAR.

If I did win one, then it may take a while to get to New zealand


----------



## arioscrimson

I got one earlier today when I got home from class. It's a black one with the carabiner. Thanks.


----------



## manifest3r

I hope I get one in the mail tomorrow, I was number 25 to post, but we all know what that means!


----------



## Drogue

Is it just me... or is it kind of humorous that people are posting pics of their lanyard?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I got 2 today in the mail








A black one and a white one... in separate bubble mailers.

Perhaps they got mixed up... I was supposed to be getting one for [email protected]


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Is it just me... or is it kind of humorous that people are posting pics of their lanyard?

Just you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I got 2 today in the mail








A black one and a white one... in separate bubble mailers.

Perhaps they got mixed up... I was supposed to be getting one for [email protected]









Heyo, this is a good thing. It means you can send one to me!


----------



## zomgiwin

got mine yesterday! thank you!

will upload a pic if my phone permits here in a minute

edit:
huzzah! picture!


----------



## [Adz]

I'm guessing international will take a bit longer. Hope I get it this week


----------



## EVILNOK

Yay just got mine today. Thanks OCN!


----------



## manifest3r

Got mine today


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GBob314* 
Just checked the mail, it has arrived.










That's exactly the one I received today.


----------



## wtomlinson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's exactly the one I received today.

got mine yesterday. it was just like that but with a carabiner. thanks OCN!


----------



## DarkFox

Just got mine!! my friend was so jealous haha Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Where are these shipped from so people can guesstimate on when it should arrive? For instance, I live in Washington state and if they are shipped from Florida then It would take quite some time to get here.


----------



## wire

I got mine today!!!! I totally forgot about this and I was surprised when I saw it. Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## nagle3092

I hope mine gets here soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Where are these shipped from so people can guesstimate on when it should arrive? For instance, I live in Washington state and if they are shipped from Florida then It would take quite some time to get here.

Toronto, Ontario, Canada. A couple of friends in Michigan got theirs yesterday. I'm in Illinois, about an hour from Chicago and got mine today. The Postage date on mine is Dec. 01, 2010. That should give you some idea.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I just received a white one








Perfect for the usb stick


----------



## AdvanSuper

Whatever happened to the Folding Lanyard give away thing? Can't find the thread.

Edit : Or is this the same one and I am just confuzzled?


----------



## ColdRush

Got a white one today, now I have both colors









REPRESENT!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
Got a white one today, now I have both colors









REPRESENT!

its different.

The folding ones should be customized for folding...


----------



## lastmemory

I live in Canada and I received my white one yesterday.

Thank you very much OCN!


----------



## D0U8L3M

man alot of people are getting white ones i really hope i get one as well XD still waiting on mine >.< my flash drive is waiting for it too lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Whatever happened to the Folding Lanyard give away thing? Can't find the thread.

Edit : Or is this the same one and I am just confuzzled?

Different giveaway and thread. All of the names have been turned in, but there has been a delay of some sort. Not sure when they will be shipped.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...takes-5-a.html


----------



## goat

I just received a black lanyard. This is pretty exciting for me since this is my first lanyard. Thanks ocn!


----------



## Setzer

Recieved my white lanyard earlier this day, thank you








At first I was like _A package? For me? I haven't ordered anything_


----------



## Kyo

Just got my white lanyard in the mail today. Thanks alot OCN!


----------



## Bikkit

I never got my appliques or lanyard. What gives?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The lanyards are still going out so your's will probably take a week or so to get across the big pond. If you didn't receive your applique you should post in that thread. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-giveaway.html


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


I never got my appliques or lanyard. What gives?


 Hold tight. My appliques took forever.
http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...somesauce.html


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Different giveaway and thread. All of the names have been turned in, but there has been a delay of some sort. Not sure when they will be shipped.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...takes-5-a.html

Yeah pretty sure that's the one I registered for. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. It's difficult keeping all of them straight.


----------



## Zeke311

F me running!!!


----------



## Blostorm

Just got mine in today. Thanks OCN! Time to show off at school before we leave for vacation


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Just got mine today as well! White Overclock.net lanyard and it's looking awesome.


----------



## YangerD

If they are shipped out from Toronto, I wonder why I haven't got mine yet


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just got my white one...thanks!


----------



## Outcasst

Mine arrived today







Thanks OCN!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

I got mine.









White with black text, so sexy.

THANK YOU OCN


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


If they are shipped out from Toronto, I wonder why I haven't got mine yet










You may not have entered your info into the form soon enough to make the cut.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Beauty shot









Once again, thank you SO much. I can't wait to show off this awesome website everywhere I go.


----------



## muels7

Hopefully I entered in time to get one. I was post 130 something but that doesn't mean i was in the 1st 150 to put their name on the form. I'm sure quite a few ppl didn't post here when they entered.


----------



## Alatar

hmmm... Any guesses how long shipping to Finland might take


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


hmmm... Any guesses how long shipping to Finland might take










probably not too much longer since people in the UK have already gotten theirs. It depends how longs it takes to get through customs.


----------



## X3NIA

Got mine! Black with white lettering, looks nice


----------



## TurboHertz

I got a white layard!


----------



## manifest3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


I got a white layard!


TurboHertz, where the hell have you been?


----------



## metroidfreak

I got mine! Thanks!


----------



## vonVanir

Got mine! Made a small loop with some spare paracord too


----------



## runeazn

nothing yet


----------



## nagle3092

I got mine yesterday, thanks OCN!


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manifest3r*


TurboHertz, where the hell have you been?










Oh, just playing LoL, haven't needed much from the forum lately, I guess I should be more active.


----------



## dagnisaun

Ah, this must be why I received a white OCN lanyard in the mail today!  I was so confused at first, haha..
Thanks so much! I didn't know what to do after my Blackberry lanyard broke a couple of weeks ago, but now I have this awesome OCN one


----------



## JoshuaaT

I haven't gotten mine yet. ):


----------



## Alatar

Okay just got mine, the white one!










Thanks!


----------



## madswimmer

got mine today! thanks!


----------



## wire

I"m liking the white one, but I foresee it getting dirty extremely fast which it already is


----------



## D0U8L3M

just got mine, one of the black ones,without the clip, dk when it came cuz my dad was hiding it from me lol he casually walks in my room this morning and says hey by the way u got your overclock.net lanyard i already opened it its pretty nice. XD thanks OCN


----------



## blupupher

Hmm, guess I did not enter in time since people from across the ocean are getting theirs.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

guessing either ill get mine monday or next time? =/


----------



## IntelLover

Mine has yet to show up







? Maybe i didn't make the cut?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I"m liking the white one, but I foresee it getting dirty extremely fast which it already is










Same. Mine is starting to turn a light shade of brown. Lol.

I'll use it until it turns black.









Thanks OCN!


----------



## Shadablade

Got mine today, black with white lettering and no clip. Looks slick! Thanks OCN!


----------



## bucdan

I'm jealous!


----------



## AutoItKing

Nothing yet in Texas....


----------



## Syrillian

Still waiting patiently in California.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackbalt89* 
Same. Mine is starting to turn a light shade of brown. Lol.

Hmm I am hearing this a lot from those getting the white one, I wonder if Chipp knows about this.









Hopefully I get a black one...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Hopefully I get a black one...

If you don't, I'll trade you one of mine.









Must complete set. Must do it for free.


----------



## muels7

hmm, I guess I didn't make the cut since I didnt get one. Hopefully the folding ones come soon.


----------



## LiLChris

For those saying they didn't meet the cut, remember they are sending it in 2 rounds. So if you didn't get it this time around you might get it the second time they ship out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you don't, I'll trade you one of mine.









Must complete set. Must do it for free.










But that means you have touched it, it has cuddies.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
But that means you have touched it, it has *cuddies*.



















I'd take that lanyard any day.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
But that means you have touched it, it has cuddies.









lrn2spell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'd take that lanyard any day.


----------



## Dilyn

Cuddy is friggen hawt.


----------



## zodac

Lack of a capital "C" means you're bound to be disappointed...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lack of a capital "C" means you're bound to be disappointed...

You should work for Google since you like worrying about the grammar errors.


----------



## Dilyn

He's already shown that he can't spell or use grammar properly, so your argument is invalid


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You should work for Google since you like worrying about the grammar errors.









Hey, not my fault I can see your mistakes even in my sleep deprived state. You should be ashamed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
He's already shown that he can't spell or use grammar properly, so your argument is invalid









What do you mean? Chris' spelling is exceptional (ignore the above comment).


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## zodac




----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, not my fault I can see your mistakes even in my sleep deprived state. You should be ashamed.

What do you mean? Chris' spelling is exceptional (ignore the above comment).











Anyway, I thought I was in the first 150, but haven't gotten mine yet. Now this could either be because I wasn't in the first 150, or because Royal Fail have spazzed out this winter because of the snow. Both are equally likely. I don't know which to believe.

Could we get some sort of confirmation so we know whether to expect one
soon or not?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm I am hearing this a lot from those getting the white one, I wonder if Chipp knows about this.









Hopefully I get a black one...


The white lanyards are washable.







I received confirmation on that today.

For those who are still waiting on lanyards - please remember that we only had enough supplies to fill the first 150 entries initially. We are still waiting on our resupply to send out the remaining batch, which is by far the larger group. If you're really concerned, you can email me and I'll check your name against the list. (But please, try to keep those requests to a minimum.)


----------



## ydna666

Thanks Overclock.net, got mine today


----------



## Randallrocks

Chipp, did we have to write United States of America on the form?

I just realized the address format I used didn't match with the "proper" one posted.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I got mine yesterday.







Now I just have to figure out where to put it...


----------



## crazyap7

Have all the [email protected] lanyards been sent as well? I signed up for both this one and the one for when we reached 5th and received neither.

Thanks for all the awesome prizes though! Don't really care about the wait as long as it gets in


----------



## FEAR.

Thank you, just got mine today


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;11671364*
> I got mine yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out where to put it...


on your neck...


----------



## Lelin

Got mine, thanks OCN!


----------



## EpicPie

still waiting on mine lol


----------



## DaMirrorLink

for everyone wondering, you may have not been in first batch, i signed up pretty quick and it turns out im #390 on the list


----------



## lawrencendlw

I got a lanyard today but it wasn't this one. In fact it was the [email protected] lanyard. It's a nice red lanyard with both the [email protected] and OCN logo's. Thanks again OCN. I will post up pics as soon as I can figure out where the kids hid my camera...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11722256*
> I got a lanyard today but it wasn't this one. In fact it was the [email protected] lanyard. It's a nice red lanyard with both the [email protected] and OCN logo's. Thanks again OCN. I will post up pics as soon as I can figure out where the kids hid my camera...


That was from this giveaway thread.


----------



## nategr8ns

Got mine yesterday, was surprised by the red, but then I saw it was also for folding







.

So happy, thanks OCN!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know that it was for the other thread but I figured that I would post here to let people know that they were sent out.


----------



## PizzaMan

Got a red [email protected] Overclock.net lanyard in the mail today.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I still haven't got mine yet


----------



## manumanok

Still awaiting


----------



## Fossil

That package at my parent's house was the lanyard. Looks great. Thanks OCN!


----------



## godofdeath

me still waiting and losing hope i didnt make it in time


----------



## staryoshi

I just got mine today, looks snazzy


----------



## [Adz]

@*Chipp* - any rough ideas of when the next batch will be sent out?


----------



## ii Wingman

Still haven't got mine.







do they ship to Canada?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ii Wingman;11898564*
> Still haven't got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they ship to Canada?


They ship *from* Canada, so if you were in the first 150, you would have had yours a very long time ago. You're just waiting like the rest of us now who weren't in the first 150.


----------



## Markeh

Yeah, I am hoping they do ship soon. Need a lanyard, I've nearly broken my old freebie lanyard trying to attach my Cruzer Blade 8GB


----------



## smash_mouth01

Ya still waiting.......a couple of months...lol.


----------



## BLKKROW

still waiting also


----------



## vspec

Anticipation....


----------



## Epona

Any guess on when the second batch will make it out?


----------



## Markeh

I'm wondering this too. Could do with a lanyard...


----------



## Randallrocks

Chipp, any ETAs on the second batch?


----------



## BenRK

I, too, am waiting patiently.


----------



## smash_mouth01

yeah it's been a while.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Yeah, still haven't received mine.


----------



## BlkDrgn28

yeah I haven't received mine either..


----------



## cuy50

Yeah I'm here to complain that I haven't received my *FREE* lanyard.


----------



## runeazn

i got my lanyard a month ago ty CHipp DD
i entered twice even pmed about double entering and it didn't go trough?? but it showed it was entered but whatsoever i got the lanyard and a WHITE one







TY TY TY chipp


----------



## Markeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Yeah I'm here to complain that I haven't received my *FREE *lanyard.


It's free, I wouldn't have said you could really complain.

I just would like to know the ETA on the next batch, is all.


----------



## Arbiter419

Haven't been on OCN much lately, is there a way we can buy a lanyard?


----------



## zodac

Yup, from right here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


----------



## Arbiter419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup, from right here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html











Sweet, thanks!









EDIT: Are there pictures somewhere of the different styles side by side?


----------



## kzinti1

I signed up for a lanyard literally minutes after the offer was posted. Never received one even though I followed the instructions to the letter.


----------



## H969

I was post number 137, and I did not get one...oh well


----------



## vspec

no lanyard here either.


----------



## [Adz]

Could we get an official comment please? Last update was 12 December 2010.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


The white lanyards are washable.







I received confirmation on that today.

For those who are still waiting on lanyards - please remember that we only had enough supplies to fill the first 150 entries initially. We are still waiting on our resupply to send out the remaining batch, which is by far the larger group. If you're really concerned, you can email me and I'll check your name against the list. (But please, try to keep those requests to a minimum.)


----------



## teajayyy

when am i gonna receive mine???


----------



## DaMirrorLink

any update?


----------



## SEN_ONE

I don't think we're getting them.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;12787970*
> I don't think we're getting them.










Don't say that about OCN!


----------



## SEN_ONE

LOL, I didn't say anything about OCN, I was just stating the obvious. The giveaway ended last year.


----------



## PapaSmurf

But some of the people who were part of the second round still haven't received theirs. I would think that is the update he is looking for.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12910037*
> But some of the people who were part of the second round still haven't received theirs. I would think that is the update he is looking for.


Yeaahh I haven't gotten mine yet either









The one I bought last year is starting to rip, you know, from da weight of ma CHAIN.


----------



## Markeh

I subscribed for this in November... it's been 4 months. Almost 5. I know there can be delays... but it's getting a teeny bit ridiculous at the moment.

I might send a PM, see if that gets anywhere.


----------



## smash_mouth01

If I had to hazard a guess, I would say that there is no more to give out.

I remember signing up last year for this.


----------



## jbobb

Never ended up getting mine either, but not that big of a deal I guess. Life will go on....I think.


----------



## wtomlinson

i got mine, but when we moved my wife threw it away "accidentally". i just bought one because i'll need it to hold my id.


----------



## smash_mouth01

It's not a huge deal, but it does leave a bitter taste. Considering that I did fill the form out right and obviously people got theirs, so what is the go?

Add to that the OP hasn't said anything about whats going on. I am beginning to wonder about these giveaway's and comps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you try sending a PM to Chipp about it? He's always replied to me within a day or two whenever I've sent him a PM. That would be your best option I would think.


----------



## lastmemory

Are you guys seriously complaining about not receiving free stuff? Come on...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't say they are complaining, at least not all of them. But I can understand wanting an update about what happened. It looks like quite a few didn't receive theirs and they deserve to know why. It doesn't matter if it's a freebie or not.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastmemory;13075295*
> Are you guys seriously complaining about not receiving free stuff? Come on...


I read comments of people waiting patiently to find out why a lot of the lanyards were never sent out. I know I completed the form properly, and haven't received one. Now, if someone wanted to complain, they would have the right to do it. We are here because we like OCN. When they tell us that they are going to give us free lanyards, we trust we would receive free lanyards. When we don't get them, the admins should come in to tell us "hey, we had a financial oversight, and could not afford the lanyard giveaway" or "hey, we had to order more lanyards because that last shipment fell off the boat in transit." If that was the case, then tell us and close the thread." I think most people would accept that.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*


I read comments of people waiting patiently to find out why a lot of the lanyards were never sent out. I know I completed the form properly, and haven't received one. Now, if someone wanted to complain, they would have the right to do it. We are here because we like OCN. When they tell us that they are going to give us free lanyards, we trust we would receive free lanyards. When we don't get them, the admins should come in to tell us "hey, we had a financial oversight, and could not afford the lanyard giveaway" or "hey, we had to order more lanyards because that last shipment fell off the boat in transit." If that was the case, then tell us and close the thread." I think most people would accept that.


Aye, but admitting financial hardships or oversights would make the site look bad, and that is something they want to avoid at all costs.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Opposed to telling their fans they are giving them free merchandise and not delivering? Is that the lesser of two evils?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I doubt the reason some people didn't get them are financial. More likely some people didn't fill out the form with the correct address information, some got lost in the mail, and some might have been simply missed due to the amount of requests. Personally when I see a site or business fess up to a problem or mistake I have a lot more respect and confidence in them than I do when they don't say anything at all.


----------



## Chipp

Well, it turns out I was wrong with my assessment that all of the second batch had shipped - we came up almost 200 short even after our restock, so about 10 days ago the final batch was dropped at the post office.







I'll update to that effect. If you're still awaiting a lanyard, it shouldn't be more than another 10-14 days before it arrives to you. So sorry for the confusion!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for the update Chipp. I'm sure everyone appreciates it.


----------



## KG363

W00t. Thanks Chipp


----------



## Dan17z

YAY! I was actually thinking about: what ever happened to the lanyard thing . . . .

Happy to know its still coming.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Thanks chipp!


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks for the heads up Chipp


----------



## H969

Thanks for the info Chipp!


----------



## YangerD

Got my lanyard in the mail yesterday


----------



## Dilyn

Chipp is awesome


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Chipp is awesome










Yeah man.

Chipp is a cool guy, he helps run teh forums and 'eh doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## N_Scorpion

Woo, mine just came in! Black with a carabiner








Thanks again guys, this is going to be put to good use.


----------



## [Adz]

Just got mine, black with a lariat. Thanks OCN


----------



## FauxFox

Just got my Black w/Carabiner








Thanks OCN


----------



## Shane1244

Also just got mine with carabiner.







T'was a nice unexpected surprise.


----------



## ii Wingman

Weooo







Got mine in the mail today.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## smash_mouth01

I am still waiting for my lanyard, and I cannot wait.

But I am guessing since in Australia it may take a while.

Chipp you are a credit to the community,now lets hope I filled out the form right.


----------



## Tekgun

Yea got mine yesterday, thanks


----------



## adizz

Received mine today, thanks.

I thought it got lost during shipment or something like that.


----------



## SpankyFantastic

BEHOLD!

Lanyard arrived today, gonna rock this bad boy in style. Plans to take down the analog clock in the kitchen have started and now I need a way to hang it off my lanyard.

Yeahhhh Boy!


----------



## vspec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spankyfantastic*


behold!

Lanyard arrived today, gonna rock this bad boy in style. Plans to take down the analog clock in the kitchen have started and now i need a way to hang it off my lanyard.

Yeahhhh boy!



flavor flave!!!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I had forgotten about signing up for this one. What a nice suprise in the mail today! Now I guess I'll HAVE to by that hat to wear everyday dispite the shipping cost. It'll be worth it to represent my one and only home page.


----------



## xHassassin

Well ****, 6 month shipping time.

I thought someone on OCN was stalking me, shipping me a lanyard and knowing my name/address.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I was quite excited to see mine arrived today, I had almost forgotten that I posted in here. THANKS OCN!!


----------



## Microsis

Just got mine too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHassassin;13205665*
> Well ****, 6 month shipping time.
> 
> I thought someone on OCN was stalking me, shipping me a lanyard and knowing my name/address.


Same here!









Thanks OCN!


----------



## InF3Rnus

I got my lanyard, and I do say, I will brandish the beauty with pride







!

People of OCN, I do thank thee, as this lanyard is pretty damn awesome


----------



## s0nniez

Just received my lanyard also, THANKS OCN!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Same here, I just received mine!!! Love the red!!!


----------



## wtomlinson

i'm still waiting on the one i purchased. my company lanyard is pretty bland.

moving = lost stuff


----------



## K10

Just got mine today!! +rep OCN


----------



## flipd

Black lanyard, new member of the family. Time to give it a test run today.


----------



## jbobb

Just got mine yesterday also. Thanks OCN!


----------



## KG363

Got a black lanyard 5 minutes ago. Thanks OCN!


----------



## LiLChris

Got mine today, now I need a white one to complete the collection.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13217911*
> Got mine today, now I need a white one to complete the collection.


i got a black and white one








i dunno why i got 2 but i am happy


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13217911*
> Got mine today, now I need a white one to complete the collection.


Same.... and we're in the same place too.. creepy awesomeness? Me thinks so


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;13217952*
> i got a black and white one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno why i got 2 but i am happy


I will give you a cookie for the white one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;13218115*
> Same.... and we're in the same place too.. creepy awesomeness? Me thinks so


Its creepy now go away!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;13218115*
> Same.... and we're in the same place too.. creepy awesomeness? Me thinks so


Conspiracy!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Got mine today, now just waiting on the one I paid for (i paid $6 for the carabiner one for my gf







)


----------



## wtomlinson

i take back my last statement. i am now







!!! came in the mail today.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So I came home today to find this:


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


So I came home today to find this:











same, AWESOME


----------



## whitesedan

Mine just came in the mail today. Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## Cacophony

wonder how much i can sell it for....


----------



## SEN_ONE

I received mine in the mail today. Thanks OCN!!


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13221839*
> So I came home today to find this:


i got a cheaper edition ***?
i only got the lanyard itself not that moynting climbing thing >_>
arghhh OCN









but it got compensated cause i got yin yang


----------



## Ninjastryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13221839*
> So I came home today to find this:


^this....Thanks alot OCN!!!


----------



## metroidfreak

Woo my red folding one with the phone/flash drive end came in yesterday!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;13226388*
> i got a cheaper edition ***?
> i only got the lanyard itself not that moynting climbing thing >_>
> arghhh OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it got compensated cause i got yin yang


Free lanyards are free. I'm honestly just happy OCN gave me another one


----------



## Randallrocks

Got mine today. Black, no carabiner.

Thanks Chipp!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Got mine today. Black with a carabiner and it went from my mailbox to my neck without any hessitation. It's the proud new home of my keys. It goes well with my other one which is the home of my super fast 32 GB thumb drive so that people know OCN doesn't mess around lol. Hope you all get your soon. These are some high quality lanyards. Thanks again OCN, Admin, Chipp, and anyone else involved in getting these for us and to us. We do appreciate it and hope you all know it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Greensystemsgo

woot woot mine came in. had to go see my parents for it as im no longer living at home and thats the address ocn has on file but regardless good reason to see the folks XD

Thanks OCN!


----------



## lilraver018

Got mine in today also. Glad to be apart of the wonderful community.

Now i am officially sporting my OCN pride.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Got mine today, I would like to thank Chipp and OCN. I will be wearing it loud and proud guys.

Keep up the good work lads, and I hope to be here for years to come.


----------



## H969

Thx OCN!
I thought I was not going to get one, came in the mail 2 days ago, awesome!!


----------



## soundx98

In my mailbox yesterday.

A brown letter-sized mailer from Canuckistan!?
(what could it be? a summons? hockey puck? very small Mountie?)

Dang! It's an OCN lanyard.
soundx98 wears to club and is swarmed by hot babes who misread Overclock.









Going to hang a clock from it when I wear it.









http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0907/flava-flav-demotivational-poster-1248327959.jpg


----------



## godofdeath

got mine i wonder if i wanted the carbiner or the usb/cellphone type more


----------



## vspec

Just got mine in black with a carabiner.

thanks!!!


----------



## W00MBA

Just got mine in the mail a few days ago. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Killam0n

I got my lanyard in the mail box 2 days ago, thanks so much OCN. I was wondering who pays for these to be sent out? Mine was post marked from Canada for 2$ who covers that 2$ for me to revive my awesome OCN lanyard? Also maybe OCN should accept donations to go towards providing free merch to members... that's a cause I could get behind.


----------



## Clox

I got mine last week, black with carabiner. Thanks OCN.


----------



## jebus101

just got mine today!
cheers to whomever payed the $4.5 international postage


----------



## Killam0n

Time Paradox!


----------



## Sno

So I received a Lanyard in the mail and I'm not sure which contest I entered but just wanted to say thank you.

I will be wearing it to PAX west and hopefully run into some other OCNers


----------



## Ishinomori

Any idea where i can post to grab one of these?


----------



## kzinti1

I'm happy for the rest of you that I, somehow, re-opened a closed thread (post #435) and you got your lanyards.
I still haven't received one, though. Are there any for sale?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I'm happy for the rest of you that I, somehow, re-opened a closed thread (post #435) and you got your lanyards.
I still haven't received one, though. Are there any for sale?


There are black lanyards for sale for $6 ea at the OCN Store.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


There are black lanyards for sale for $6 ea at the OCN Store.


Thanks! I never knew OCN had a store. I think I'll try the carabiner. Less chance of losing my keys overboard.
I also had to Google "Dim Sum" as listed under your Forum name. I've heard the name of the food before but never knew exactly what it was. Sounds delicious. 
Here's a small, completely true story. There used to be a lot of stray cats running all over Topsail Island, where I live. A couple of Asian restaurants moved in. You won't find any more stray cats on Topsail Island. That's an absolute fact!
I don't eat Asian food from any local restaurants. Ever. 
My cats never leave the house either. If I try to take them outside for some fresh air and grass I get scratched half to death. Also a fact.


----------



## kuehlman

Hahaha, to my surprise, I got mine last week! I use it for my keys now









Lookin' sexy at school sporting OCN merchandise,


----------



## beers

I forgot about registering/asking for one a few months ago, like a week or two ago finally got in the mail.

Thanks


----------



## Cacophony

looks great with my bmw key


----------



## v639dragoon

anyone want to sell me there red OCN lanyard if they have an extra







?


----------



## sprig9an

Wow, got to have one of these!


----------

